# Bass and reds on Bayou Grande



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught my bass on top water, the boy caught his on jerk bait, I got the red on a jerkbait also. We caught several smaller bass as well. Not a bad day.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:bowdown :bowdown Hell yea guys!!! Great job and thanks for posting. What kind of top water were ya throwing??if ya don't mind me asking!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

The topwater lure is a Excaliber Spit-n-Image. Its a walk the dog kind of lure.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report Larry.......glad to see the ol' bass buggy getting some meat.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx fellas, I used to call it bass buggy, but the state of Fl. calls it FLOOMU23. So I call it Floomu now.







Heres my top water lure. Only mine has hooks.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *surfstryker (12/30/2008)*Thanx fellas, I used to call it bass buggy, but the state of Fl. calls it FLOOMU23. So I call it Floomu now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep got me a couple of those in the takle box.....with hooks :doh


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Great report Larry, I started to go to a local pond last Sat. while the weather was nice, but had to do the fix this, and fix that thing around the house.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanx for the report. Nice lookin red.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the replys. Heres the FLOOMU.<DIV id=bigImageContainer></DIV>


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet trip! I love catching those Bayou Grande bass.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Where do you put in at grande?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a boat landing near the Tom thumb, right off old gulf beach hwy.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice report!:clap


----------

